# Anyone create their own app?



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

There are no easy ways if you don't know code - really.

Also just creating an app is not enough - you need to properly test it for bugs, and make UI easy and usable. App being a good idea goes without saying - I'm talking just about the actual user experience.

There are so many CRApps out there, that unless you stand out - it's a waste of time. 

If you want a good app made - think it through thoroughly, and have pros make it. Prepare to pay up big $$$ too ... I talked to a dev company in Brookline MA - they told me their average project is 100-300k ... for an APP - like REALLY???


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Clark Bilston said:


> After the third "tins app" dweedle I would probably delete the app, smash my phone and kill myself.


:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Id like to have an app that qualified my potential clients. A series of q&a s which if answered correctly would automatically schedule my next free appointment. Answer two questions in a row wrong and my competitions phone number would display..


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably the simplest app creating software out there (for IOS) is AppToolz found at the store. Not necessary to have coding knowledge to use it.


----------



## MikeO (Oct 8, 2011)

It took me 9+ months to program an app for the iphone and Android. The app is a construction estimating app. The main menu shows a cut-away view of a house, there are 11 areas to estimate, concrete slabs, footings, wood walls,roofing and other functions. The program/app is just a tool to help the homeowner or professional make a quick estimate. For example if you were going to pour a concrete driveway how much concrete would you need, you can make this estimate on your phone.

I'm not a professional computer programer. I have worked in construction for over 35 years. I have built a few custom houses and I still currently working as an engineer at a hospital. Programing has been a hobby and a part time job. My first construction estimating program was for the Atari ST computer. I then wrote it in DOS/IBM and Windows. I sold my program as shareware for 20 years. Then a software company wanted to distribute it for me, EZ Legal Software sold it for 10 years, Software sales slowed down, so I thought I would branch out and try the mobile market.

There are many computer languages to choose from for mobile apps. I went with a language that would allow easy conversion to the iPhone and Android market. The IDE that I use is called NS Basic studio. It has Visual Basic roots. Without going into great detail basically your write your code once and it will work for many operating systems, iPhone, Android and the Web. It works really good. My code works on iPhone and the Android phone with very little changes. However, the next big challenge was getting the app to work with iTunes and Google market and Nook. Thats another story. If you have any questions I'll be happy to answer the the best that I can.
Mike OMassey

www.micomsoftware.com


----------

